

Ask HN: What blogging platform do you use for your startup? - capex

I am deciding between using Wordpress, Octopress or something else. Would love to have HN readers&#x27; thoughts on this.
======
thenomad
Hosted Wordpress.

Wordpress on a self-hosted server is a world of pain unless you're prepared to
spend significant resources on optimising it and keeping it up to date. And
entertainingly, if you fail to keep it up to date the result is usually a
rooted server, sooner or later.

However, outsourcing the hosting to people who do WP and nothing else removes
most of those headaches and makes it a very time-effective platform.

Personally I use WP Engine for my hosting (I wrote about why over here:
[http://www.mmomeltingpot.com/2012/03/wpengine-review-
after-1...](http://www.mmomeltingpot.com/2012/03/wpengine-review-
after-1-month-and-250k-visitors-is-this-the-best-wordpress-hosting-money-can-
buy/)) but there's a lot of options out there.

------
dpaluy
I will share my experience working with both Platforms.

TL:DR; Non programmers should use Wordpress

When you are working in a small team of developers, and each one can "hack the
code" Octopress is a natural environment. You can host it on AWS S3 or Github
pages and the setup is simple.

But when your marketing fellows start using it, Octopress is usually too
complicated for them. Wordpress is more non-programmer friendly. And it has
much more plugins and extensions.

Too summarize it: IMHO, Wordpress would be a better solution, unless you don't
plan to hire marketers.

~~~
capex
So far its just me marketing. But for a team of people involved with the blog,
probably Wordpress is a safer bet.

------
pathy
I've almost always used Wordpress for everything. It is simple to use, easy to
customize and has a lot of plugins etc that may be very useful depending on
your needs.

Why reinvent the wheel so to say. Wordpress is widely used and seems to do the
job well in most situations. Especially if the users responsible for the blog
are non-technical, don't make it harder than it has to be to write those
posts.

~~~
peacemaker
I was using Wordpress for my blog until I installed New Relic and got to see
how bloated and slow it is. Yes, I installed various caching and performance
plugins but it always felt a bit slow.

I'm still looking for something extremely light weight that I can plug into an
existing website (rather than take over the entire code base) but until then
I'm just using a simple 'blog' that I wrote myself.

------
mjhea0
I've used a number of static site generators and have stuck with
[http://ruhoh.com/](http://ruhoh.com/). It's easy to use and customize for
those who want/need an easy solution.

Meanwhile, it's still young enough that I can hack away at it to meet my
specific needs. Love it.

"Ruhoh’s goal is to offer a universal, platform-agnostic static blog API. I
like how it uses mustache templating and incorporates tag-based blogging
without plugins."

------
AbhishekBiswal
Stay away from self hosted blogging platforms. What if your server goes down
and you want to update your users with what's happening? There are many other
options available : Tumblr ( Many startups use it ), Blogger, and more.

